# اريد كيفية العمل على برنامج matlab



## ابن طرابلس (9 ديسمبر 2010)

كيف يمكن تحويل موجات كهرومغناطيسية في النظام الكارتيزي الى النظام الكروي و النظام الاسطواني و العكس بواسطة برنامج matlab


----------



## pesocom (2 يناير 2012)

صعب سؤالك جدآ


----------



## A.malla (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أخي العملية تتم كالتالي:

*cart2pol - Transform Cartesian coordinates to polar or cylindrical*

*Syntax*

[THETA,RHO,Z] = cart2pol(X,Y,Z)
[THETA,RHO] = cart2pol(X,Y)

*Description*

[THETA,RHO,Z] = cart2pol(X,Y,Z) transforms three-dimensional Cartesian coordinates stored in corresponding elements of arrays X, Y, and Z, into cylindrical coordinates. THETA is a counterclockwise angular displacement in radians from the positive _x_-axis, RHO is the distance from the origin to a point in the _x-y_ plane, and Z is the height above the _x_-_y_ plane. Arrays X, Y, and Z must be the same size (or any can be scalar).
[THETA,RHO] = cart2pol(X,Y) transforms two-dimensional Cartesian coordinates stored in corresponding elements of arrays X and Y into polar coordinates. 





لمعلومات أكثر راجع الرابط التالي على الموقع الرائع mathworks.com


http://www.mathworks.com/help/techdoc/ref/cart2pol.html​


----------

